# Trouble running some programs



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Our old laptop died a few months ago and we were given a new one for Christmas. It, unfortunately, has Windows 8. We use/used the laptop for a lot of homeschooling. One of the biggies was a few educational games, like quarter mile math. Nothing will run on this computer. Is there any way to make these work? I don't know enough to know what other info you might need, just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

thermopkt said:


> Our old laptop died a few months ago and we were given a new one for Christmas. It, unfortunately, has Windows 8. We use/used the laptop for a lot of homeschooling. One of the biggies was a few educational games, like quarter mile math. Nothing will run on this computer. Is there any way to make these work? I don't know enough to know what other info you might need, just let me know. Thanks!


Lookup Microsoft virtual desktop...you can even download xp virtual OS for free from MS website.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Running a program in Compatibility Mode for Win8

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/windows-8/run-a-program-in-compatibility-mode-in-windows-8/

Also, if you access places online for homeschool and they require you to use Internet Explorer but a lower version that Internet Explorer 10 (as far as I know that is the only version of Internet Explorer that will run correctly in Windows8)..anyway if you need to access a site that they say only works with say Internet Explorer 8 or 9...you can do this in Internet Explorer10....I've been doing this for some of my login sites I need to utilize for work and the compatibility view for IE10 actually works. lol

Basically you put the web address of the site into a compatibility view section within IE10 and it helps with viewing problems.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/use-compatibility-view#ie=ie-10


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Both options listed may not work well with certain games...


----------

